# clones shriveling up



## maineharvest (May 26, 2008)

what could cause this?
using bottled water with correct ph
in one inch rockwool
feeding straight water, no nutes
about six days old
temps around 85
dome on top and always misted


----------



## Abso (May 26, 2008)

Don't the stems go a little purple like that when they are sucking up every last bit of moisture?


----------



## maineharvest (May 26, 2008)

nah, the stems are purple all the time.  I think its normal.


----------



## Abso (May 26, 2008)

Oh, okay, I just noticed one MJ plant I deprived of water, it started to turn purple on the stems that the leaves were drying out, .


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 26, 2008)

if im not mistaken.

aren't the clones suppose to a little bit of leaves??

I snipped all the fan leaves and cut the new sprout leaves in half, to my
current clones..  and they seem to be doing fine about a week old


----------



## snuggles (May 26, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> if im not mistaken.
> 
> aren't the clones suppose to a little bit of leaves??
> 
> ...


 
You are right the less leaves is better. Clones only have so much stored energy so the smaller the better IMO. Less to keep alive while it roots

I'm not sure why your clones are doing that, do you mist under lights? How strong of a light? I have found that anti wilting agents work for me better than misting and domes. Also how do you clone, the cutting part? 45 degree angle? at least one set of clipped leaves in rockwool? Do you scratch or cut the clones to encourage rooting?

What kind of bottled water?


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

I would take more leaves off. They can only support so much foliage. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 26, 2008)

It could be from spots drying up from the lights with water on their leaves, probably being burned. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Growdude (May 26, 2008)

The pan looks completly dry, are you keeping the cubes a bit wet?


----------



## maineharvest (May 27, 2008)

I trimmed most of the leaves off and just left the top nod.  Maybe I need to cut the top nod leaves off and have just the new growth.  I thought I was supossed to leave a few leaves just so it has something to catch the light with.  I have it under a 100watt floro and it is off to the side of the closet.  There is water in it.  There is rivet type things in the bottom so I only fill it right to the bottom of the rockwool.  The cubes are deffinitly not drying out at all.  They stay very moist but not completly soaked.  Could it be foliar spray?  I sprayed with clonex a few times.


----------



## snuggles (May 27, 2008)

I didn't know you could spray with Clonex? Yeah they look like they are drying up..weird. When I take clones it has 3 leaves usually. Two of the bud leaves and one fan leaf which I cut in half. Also make sure you have one set of removed leaves in the rockwool also, helps tons and is needed IMO.

Also what kind of bottled water?


----------



## maineharvest (May 28, 2008)

well all the ones that started shriveling up have now rooted like crazy.  All of the healthy looking ones still havent shown any roots.  I think it took six days for those seven to root.  not bad.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 28, 2008)

Very nice! Mine took about a month!!! Although cold temperatures were a problem with mine. Looks like you did it right albeit the shriveling up occured, no biggie.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2008)

yeah id say that there just sucking the needed nutes out of the leaves and they are shriveling as they go _fast_ because of lower humidity. im not suprised the ones that took fast had leaves that were dying off- deffinately natural. 


very nice brother! *congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## maineharvest (May 29, 2008)

so now those seven clones have been in soil for about a day and most of them are completely bent over and look about dead.  Hopefully they come back around.  I sprayed some water on the edges of the closet and put a bowl of water in there to raise the humidity a little bit.  These clones had very good roots before I put them in soil so i think they should be alright.  I am nervous though cause i didnt have any of these problems last time.  Why would they be wilting?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2008)

humidity? overwatered? just give them time. and dont mist them to much....


----------



## maineharvest (May 31, 2008)

They are all good now!!  I know they are supossed to droop a little after the transplant but these clones were laying right in the soil completley bent over.  It had me scared for a while.  I think it was low humidity.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> They are all good now!!  I know they are supossed to droop a little after the transplant but these clones were laying right in the soil completley bent over.  It had me scared for a while.  I think it was low humidity.



Thank goodness they survived, you were lucky.  I think that next time, you should wait a little longer before putting them into soil--it is a shock to them and they have a better chance if they are a little older before they are transplanted.  I'm glad they are all doing well.   If the 1" rockwool is too small to keep them in for several weeks, you could try using a 2" cube.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 2, 2008)

low humidity makes the root quicker


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought a foutain fogger of of ebay for 10.00 bucks. and I put the fogger in a plastic bowl with my clones under the dome and let the fogger feed my clones and it has given me 100% results every time

Here is a picture of the fogger, latter I will post some pics of it in action



View larger picture


----------

